# Black Nova's



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

How does the look hold up over time? Do they scratch pretty badly? I'm debating between a Black one or Camo one. I hate to say it, but I really like the look of the black, although with the hunting I do, I should get the Camo! Any thoughts?


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

I have a black nova and it is great. It only has a few minor scratches that are from using it alot for 5 years or so. I hunt just about everything with it. I got turkeys to get right on top of me, and while hunting waterfowl it's inside the blind. I have layed out on the ground for them to, and it has never hurt anything.


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

I know camo startes to chip off after awhile.


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

I would go with black


----------

